# SHow pigeons and show



## singing birdy (Jan 30, 2002)

Ok I am going to be getting some show pigeons in a few days(I am not exactly sure which breed yet but I will be going to the breeders house to pick some out) anyway......  I want to get some information on shows....how deo you find out where and when shows are????  

And are juniors like me allowed to compete too.....or do they have to go into special shows? And how do they all work?????? Are they like dog shows?LOL 

Quick reply greatly appriciated


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good for you! You can find area pigeons clubs at http://members.aol.com/duiven/clubs/clubs.htm. Three are listed for Oregon:

Central Pacific Pigeon Club, Alex Lacy, 641 Pine St., Medford, OR 97501 
Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Assn., Elayne Hansen, 1611 N.E. 73rd Ave., Portland, OR 97213 
Northwest Pigeon Fanciers Youth Assn., Nichole Hart, 1580 Audrey Way, Woodburn, OR 97071 

Note that the last one is specifically for Youth! Yes, most pigeon clubs are very supportive and even have classes just for juniors.

I've only watched shows, so someone who's competed will give you more detail on that area. Good luck!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The show season is winding down for most as of now. I would check to find local or near all breed clubs. Then speacialty clubs. The fall and early winter. Say from Oct, thru Jan is show season. Though some clubs put on young bird shows early Most all shows have a jr, div. And the jr birds come back up for best in show In the different classes. Let us know what breed you wind up getting.


----------

